# Soy Yo ¡se Nos Han Pasado Tus 3000!



## Maruja14

Feliz 3000 Cumplepost.​ 
Me alegro de ser la primera en felicitarte.​ 
Con cariño, a uno de mis más admirados bilingües del foro.​


----------



## Rayines

Uy...empezamos de nuevo con los chistes! Que *soy yo*, que *eres tú*....
Pero siempre *nosotros* te deseamos *¡Feliz escribersario!   *


----------



## heidita

Eso digo yo, que no soy yo, que eres tú, en fin, para qué seguir....

Un fuerte abrazo para un gran forero.


----------



## Mei

Muchas Felicidades Soy yo!!!!!!!! 

Mei


----------



## la reine victoria

Congratulations
Soy Yo!​ 

View attachment 2793




​Thank you.
LRV​


----------



## América

*UNA VEZ MÁS GRACIAS*


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Este** es un pequeño regalito para darte las gracias por tus 3000 ayudas.*
* Espero que te guste*


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

And 3000 thanks.

Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

I heard a knockin' on the door of Room 3000.

I said, "¿Quién?"

The response:  "¡Soy Yo!"

What could I do but let him in?

I look forward to the next party, in room 4000.  

Next time, though, bring the beer.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and thank you!

(But why are you looking so worried?  are you having an identity crisis?)

Better get on to 4,000 quickly - a _much _better number!

Well done,
Chaska


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades, Soy Yo!
Tres mil posts es un número que hay que celebrar... 3 0 0 0

saludos caribeños,
LN


----------

